# Painting Sheetrock



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

I am getting ready to start priming my new sheetrock walls. Whats the best size of nap roller cover for this? 1/2, 3/8, 1/4? Thanksl


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

1/2" premium quality roller sleeve


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Why do you suggest 1/2" I'm curious. I am using 3/8" on mine right now and it seems to be going OK. A bit slow though. Will 1/2" speed up the process because it can hold more paint? Or, will 1/2" put more paint on the wall, hence I will use more paint? Do you recommend 1/2" because it will leave a bit more texture?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

1/2" will speed up the process considerably
It holds much more paint, which means less dipping, which costs a fair amount of time...time that is not spent applying paint
It also means less over-lapping with "fresh" and "applied" paint, less chance of lap marks, less need to maintain a "wet edge"...

The 1/2" really doesn't leave more stipple (texture)
Not with a quality paint that has some leveling properties
That and the quality of the sleeve are more determining factors

I really recommend 1/2" as a _minumum_
Even for DIYers and n00bs

The only thing that might out-weigh the nap size is sleeve quality
If I've got a choice between an iffy 1/2" nap, or a quality 3/8", I'll (hesitantly) take the quality 3/8" over the iffy 1/2"
It'd have to be a choice of one or the other though
I'd never willingly pick up a 3/8" if I could use a 1/2" +


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Hmm. How about for the finish coat, not the primer? Same advice?

I am currently priming my Sheetrock on a basement finishing project. I have gone through 5 gallons of primer so far. I started with a 3/8" roller of unknown quality. It did not leave fuzz and I had zero issues with lap marks or other problems. Only 'problem' was the drywall sucking up the paint. This caused things to go slow and use a fair amount of paint (it seemed to me).

I decided to try one of those paint stick things. It also had a 3/8 nap. It DID speed up the priming process but added time to the cleanup. For longer stints of priming it definitely saved time. I would not even consider it if I was only going to paint/prime for an hour.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Brik said:


> Hmm. How about for the finish coat, not the primer? Same advice?


Yup
The same


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

Primer dries to less thickness than paint, and once you have a little bit of experience you might try a 3/4" 50/50 sleeve. On new construction you can use the 3/4 for everything, or if not, then use 3/4 for everything except your top coat. This will speed things up because a good sleeve picks up and releases more paint. Meaning more sq.ft. of coverage per dip. It doesn't use more paint on the overall job.


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks guys, I am using purdy rollers:thumbup:


----------



## csvharvest (Mar 26, 2006)

*look at this*

:thumbup: http://www.bigkahunaroller.com/ much faster no and Brik what do you mean by sticky thing -Emulsabond could you please clarify thanks


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

helpless handyman said:


> Thanks guys, I am using purdy rollers


Minimum quality Purdy I'd recommend would be White Doves


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

jmthouston said:


> Brik what do you mean by sticky thing -Emulsabond could you please clarify thanks



Ah the stick thing...









^^^^^^^^^Thats not me!^^^^^^^^^^^^^

She is using a paint stick. The paint goes into the handle and pushes out the roller. Holds about 1/2 quart at a time I think. Cost about $20. http://www.wagnerspraytech.com/portal/manual_rollers_landing_spray,41919,747.html


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Brik said:


> ^^^^^^^^^Thats not me!^^^^^^^^^^^^^


No it's not you at all...usually you wear your hair down, Brik
Nice look for you though
Makes you look more sofisterkated


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Heheh, got one of those once. Never again.


----------

